# VHI and cover for newborn



## cms (14 May 2008)

I have Family Plan Plus from VHI and it clearly states in the brochure that my newborn is covered for free until my next renewal date. 

I had a baby last year and while I was in the hospital I filled out a claim form for VHI. It already had my details on it, I just had to check and sign it. VHI covered all my maternity costs and sent me a detailed breakdown of costs. 

I made a claim a few weeks ago to cover GP visits etc all of which are covered by Family Plan Plus but have just been told that my baby was not covered as I never informed VHI he had been born. I presumed the details were on the form I signed in the hospital. 

I know I should have checked, but straight after giving birth its not on your priority list! I'm really annoyed that VHI never told me I had to contact them. I specifically got this plan to cover GP visits and other extras. They now tell me I should have informed them within 13 weeks of my baby's birth. It doesn't say this anywhere on any paperwork I have from them and I can't find it on the website. 

Is there any point in me pursuing this matter or is it just a misunderstanding on my part?


----------



## ClubMan (14 May 2008)

If it doesn't say in the policy booklet/detailed terms & conditions that the birth must be notified within 13 weeks then make a formal complaint to them. I've always found it difficult to find these booklets (not the summary brochures) on their website. I can't remember what we did but I suspect that we informed them after the birth of our son and maybe because we were somehow more aware of the rules.


----------



## scuby (14 May 2008)

cms said:


> It already had my details on it, I just had to check and sign it. VHI covered all my maternity costs and sent me a detailed breakdown of costs.
> but have just been told that my baby was not covered as I never informed VHI he had been born. *I presumed the details were on the form I signed in the hospital. *
> 
> I know I should have checked, but straight after giving birth its not on your priority list! *I'm really annoyed that VHI never told me I had to contact them.* I specifically got this plan to cover GP visits and other extras. They now tell me I should have informed them within 13 weeks of my baby's birth. It doesn't say this anywhere on any paperwork I have from them and I can't find it on the website.
> ...



you would have to tell  your insurance comp that you wanted to have the baby included. they are not to know if the baby was put on another policy, different insurance etc unless you provide the details on the maternity claim form, or call them at a later date.
It's up to the policy holder to give those details on the claim form. Also if your policy renewed, since the birth, the babies name would have been on the renewal. just contact them and ask to have the baby included from date of birth, and see how you get on.

vivas have the same rule on their website :"VIVAS Health welcomes your newborn with free cover until your next renewal. Just call us within 13 weeks of your baby's arrival for inclusion on your policy and no waiting or exclusion periods will apply." [broken link removed]


----------



## NovaFlare77 (15 May 2008)

A copy of the Family Plan Plus rule book is on the VHI's website at this link - http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/lifestageChoices_rules.pdf.

If you go to rule 3a on the 3rd page of the PDF file it mentions what the rules are for adding newborns, which includes references to the 13 week time frame for the child to be covered immediately and free until renewal.

What might also be worthwhile though is asking for a copy of the claim form that the hospital sent to the VHI and see if there's anything mentioned on the form about wanting the baby added, the hospital staff may have done this automatically (long shot, but no harm trying). This is a copy of the VHI's current maternity claim form - http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/claims/maternityDirect.pdf, but you might have completed an older one. 

In general though, scuby's assessment is correct, sorry.


----------



## sandrat (1 Jun 2008)

hmm i was never asked to fill in this form. I wonder did my husband have to do it as part of the admission paperwork? He wouldn't have know the policy number. Or maybe I'll get a call from the hospital some day wondering why I didn't fill it in.


----------

